# Reel Test Abu Garcia Revo STX



## Jim (Jul 23, 2008)

I am sending Slim357 my REVO STX reel to try this week, and I told him to take up to 3 weeks to test it, use it & abuse it (please don't use it as an anchor :LOL2: ), run it through the ringer and then return it when he is done. 

Reel Specifics:

Featuring an Infini spool pinion design, the Abu Garcia Revo STX is a high performance, low-profile bait cast reel that promises ultra-smooth casts everytime. Designed with a one-piece aluminum frame, carbon matrix drag system, a linear magnetic brake system and eleven stainless steel ball bearings and one roller bearing.

* Ten stainless steel ball bearings plus one roller bearing
* One-piece aluminum frame
* Carbon matrix drag system
* Precision Duragear brass gears
* Linear magnetic brake system
* Infini spool
* Eversilk coated pinion shaft and pawl
* 6.4:1 gear ratio
* Oversized main gear
* Spool capacity: 12/140 lbs./yds. 

Why not right? I think its a cool idea to be able to test a reel on your familiar waters..........really test it comfortably and then decide for yourself if you would like to but one. 

So this is a no strings attached test of the reel.
* 
I dont care if it gets scratched up.
I dont care if it breaks.*

So if anyone else want to try the reel for a period of time, let me know and I will send it out when Slim returns it. First come first serve.

All I ask is that you do return it so I can send it to someone else. All it is going to cost you is postage to send it back to me. Don't ruin this for the rest of the members by taking the reel and not returning it. Honestly it's not worth the $$$. 

I would then like an honest unbiased review for the members of this site. 

If this works out and is popular/beneficial, I will do it with more reels in the future.


----------



## bcritch (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the SX and I love the reel. It is very smooth and the adjustments are very simple. The only thing that I struggle with is casting light weight lures. I believe this may be an issue with all baitcasters though.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have an STX and it's a great reel, most of my other baitcasters are Shimanos so it's weird for me that it's so quiet when casting. I've had a couple overruns just because I'm not used to the silence of it. I bounced it around my line up last year but this year I have it on my crankbait rod, I figure that with those ball bearing supported knobs you should really use it with moving baits. As far as light weights, I have trouble with anything under a 1/4 oz with any baitcaster. It seems to me that if I set up the spool tension and brakes loose enough to toss light weights that the spool starts up way too fast will backlash, and any more tension and you kill distance and accuracy.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 23, 2008)

Jim you sure are a nice guy, lending out a $200+ reel. I am sure Slim will take care of it though, and catch some nice fish with it. 

I have and STX high speed reel. I agree that light baits are not easily thrown on these reels. I typically open the reel all the way up with the centrifugal brake and crank up the magforce accordingly, but the light stuff can get pretty annoying fast. With that being said these reels are not really finesse baitcasters though. With over 20lbs of drag, they are more of a winch than anything, and that is what I am looking for. 

Good Luck Slim


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 23, 2008)

Id be up for it, but im pretty sure its not the left handed model. Also this is a very cool and generouse offer :beer: cheers jim!!!! YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2008)

JIM FOR PRESIDENT! =D> :USA1: :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubba said:


> JIM FOR PRESIDENT! =D> :USA1: :beer:



:LOL2:

No more taxes! 

50% pay raises for everyone.

Mandatory Summer vacation starting memorial day......Ending Labor day every year for Everyone!

:USA1:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> Mandatory Summer vacation starting memorial day......Ending Labor day every year for Everyone!



With pay of course and time and a half for Sundays and holidays too?


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Mandatory Summer vacation starting memorial day......Ending Labor day every year for Everyone!
> ...




Only if you hold a valid fishing license! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



While you at it institute the 4 day work week!!


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

don't forget 4 hour work days..With 1 hour lunch break and two 15 minute coffee breaks each day


----------



## slim357 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok back to the reel, i got it today, and I must say I remember them being bigger, it seems so small in my hand. First thing I did was strip the line off (kinda wish I had just tried a cast first but whatever) now Im gettin ready to spool up some trilene ill be using 12# xt. Just checked the weather 50% chance of rain for tomorrow (gotta love those 50% chances). Hopefully Ill be able to get out to the water tomorrow, more to follow.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad you got it..And sorry for the delay shipping it.....Im a slacker some times :LOL2:

Put the reel through the ringer, and have fun!


----------



## slim357 (Aug 15, 2008)

This morning I got up to cloudy skys, and decided to wait and see if they would blow over. By 11:30 there wasnt a cloud in the sky, or at least wasnt any I could see from my house. I got to the river and it looked like it was gettin ready to rain #-o. I only stayed about an hour, but that was long enough to get an good impression of the reel. At first I thought it might not be comfortable after a while, but that wasnt a problem. I wanted to try casting some lighter stuff but today that wasnt an option as the spot I choose to go to has too much current for lighter stuff. I spend most of the time throwing crinkle cut worms with a 1/4oz bullet, also tried a jig for a while. If I was fishin open water I might have gone without a backlash, but I was fishing right up on a bridge so I hit the walls from time to time givin a slight backlash. Only got one bite, and I missed him. I try not to fish on the weekends as much as my spots are some what popular (there was about 5 other guys there today) so im try to get back at it on monday it the weathers nice, or at least tolerable.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 16, 2008)

The fishing bug woke me up at 5:30 this morning, no alarm no loud noises nothin I just seem to wake up and couldnt get back to sleep. I flipped on the tv and I must have left it on espn2 last night, cuz the first thing I saw was bassmasters, i took this as a sign. Today I stuck the revo to my flippin stick and headed out the door. I prob made it to the river around 6 started the day off throwing a 3:16 no bull frog, First cast i got a moster backlash as i didnt adjust the mag break from yesterdays t-riggin. I made some adjustments and went the rest of the day with out anymore nests. Sadly no takers on the frog, I moved off the grass beds and started flipping a jig. After a few casts of bumping it through the rocks for a while i finally had a fish pick it up and try to run off with it, which I wasnt having. I set up and landed the only bite of the day, he was prob around 2 pounds. I fished for an hour or so longer, I eventually try tossin a rio rico, which wasnt very fun on a flippin stick, and wore my arms out pretty good doin that. In all I like the revo, but didnt like it matched up on my flippin stick, mainly cuz I couldnt pitch too well with it. however it did feel good to avenge the skunkin from yesterday tho. By about 8:45-9ish there was about 5 other anglers (all bait fishing) on my spot and I decided to call it quits.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2008)

WTG Slim - I love those mornings when you wake up early and head right out the door

Nice fat bass you caught there as well


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2008)

very cool! =D>


----------



## slim357 (Aug 18, 2008)

Took the revo out again today. Had my alarm set for 5:30, but unfortunately my dog went nuts and got me up at 4:30, and I couldnt get back to bed. So by 5:15 I was on the road heading for my fav topwater spot. Lately Ive been having a lot of fish smack and come off my rio rico, so I put on a mustad triple grip, Im not sure if it helped much, but I only had one that took it under and didnt get hooked. I was hoping for some nice stripers to give the revos drag a little pull, I got 3 all about a foot (one prob just under and one prob about 14inchs) I also managed 3 large mouths, two on the rio rico (before I lost it #-o ) and one on a jdbaits Mp worm, fished weightless. I guess the only new thing I did today was toss some weightless t-rigged baits, and revo worked fine. Now I gotta go and give it a nice spray down as the water was very dirty this morning. Sorry no pics, Im out of room on my phone, so no more little fish pics.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 28, 2008)

Good reporting Mr. Slim, & Mr. Jim as stated before you are da man and I am darn proud to be a Tinboatian =D>


----------



## slim357 (Sep 2, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Good reporting Mr. Slim, & Mr. Jim as stated before you are da man and I am darn proud to be a Tinboatian =D>


I couldnt agree more, Ive sent the revo back, and am re-adjusting to my 1310s which dont handle the lighter stuff as well as the revo did. With it gettin harder to find them 1310s i might end up pickin one of these guys up in the future. Thank again Jim.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

Got the reel back today from Slim! :beer: (thanks for the extras  )

If anyone else wants to use/try a righty Revo STX for a few weeks, just let me know and I will send it out.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 4, 2008)

No problem I love those things and have tons of em, Ive gotten to the point I'll only buy em in 100count bags


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

slim357 said:


> No problem I love those things and have tons of em, Ive gotten to the point I'll only buy em in 100count bags



What are you putting them on? Head?


----------



## slim357 (Sep 8, 2008)

small round jighead, smaller you go the longer the fall time, but this time of year i mostly use 1/8oz,in the winter when I use the for crappie ill go lighter, norm 1/16oz unless this fish are on the bottom (almost never are tho). Ive used the on the slider heads too but, i like to save those for my slider worms, they are less snag prone but I feel like i miss a few fish with em. when you rig em just make sure the tail is down. The black with chart tail is by far my best color.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 8, 2008)

slim357 said:


> No problem I love those things and have tons of em, Ive gotten to the point I'll only buy em in 100count bags


 you must have alot of money to buy them a hundred at a time


----------



## slim357 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i think you might be a little out of the loop, were talkin about slider grubs, i think they run like $11. for 100 count bag.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry i thought you were talking about the real i guess i should of read back more


----------

